# Ampligen trials, more info



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Interesting information posted to the Co-Cure list:


> quote:KING 5 NewsNew drug may reverse chronic fatigue syndrome05:51 PM PDT on Wednesday, July 28, 2004By JEAN ENERSEN / KING 5 NewsChronic fatigue syndrome continues to be a misunderstood illness. There's nocure but now some of the sickest patients are finding relief thanks to acontroversial drug that was originally intended to treat AIDS patients.Michael Jorgensen didnï¿½t have enough energy to restore his old Scout a yearago. "I basically just kind of fell off the planet, I didn't leave my room,ï¿½ hesaid. ï¿½I was just so tired and in so much pain that a day consisted of melaying in bed and occasionally getting up."But now, for the first time, a new experimental drug called Ampligen may bereversing symptoms of the little-understood but very real disease."In a significant subset of patients, this drug shows benefits in a way that noother intervention has shown so far," said Dr. Lucinda Bateman of the FatigueConsultation Clinic.Michael is among twenty local CFS patients volunteering for this rare FDAapproved clinical trial and so far it looks very promising."It's like their minds wake up and they start to have a hunger for life again,"said Bateman.Michael's mother says her son was so bad at one point, he crawled exhausted andin pain on his hands and knees up the stairs from his bedroom. But now,"instead of me just slowly creeping up the stairs, I would have some energy,ï¿½said Michael. ï¿½She knew - she could hear my feet almost running up the stairs."For the first time, these infusions appear to be strengthening the patient'simmune system. The compound also contains anti-viral components - perhapsattacking low grade or latent viral infections - possible triggers for CFS.ResourcesMore about Ampligen and CFSBut Bateman says more importantly, if the trials prove out, ï¿½will alsodemonstrate something about the path physiology of this disease, and prove tonaysayers that this disease existsï¿½Mostly the world is waiting for someevidence. This study may be the beginning of that."It's certainly a new beginning for Michael."It's a complete change from where I have been and where I am now,ï¿½ he said.ï¿½I'm able to do things I was afraid I would never be able to do again."Suddenly, I feel like I can make something of myself. I can do something withmy life."The clinical trials are over and Ampligen is now awaiting FDA approval. Thereare concerns about serious side effects, however, including heart and liverproblems. So even the drug is approved, it may be restricted to only thosepatients with severe symptoms.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Online at: http://www.king5.com/health/stories/NW_072...L.21f1b57c.html


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I guess I should say that fortunately, enough, this drug isn't for me then. Wouldn't you know that something so promising would have such serious side-effects. We want our safe magic silver pill, and we want it now! Oh well, we have waited this long, surely we can wait a little longer.














Thanks for keeping us up to speed on this, though, Mrs.M!


----------

